# DeepTrip



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I got to go on an overnight trip out of Orange Beach Marina for three days and two nights. What an experience! I had never even thought (I could get away with) of an overnighter for two nights, but it is an easier sell to the wife during the week than on the weekends. We high speed trolled, bottom fished, trolled a spread of five and six lures, deep dropped, jigged, used a kite and of course used live bait. Almost every kind of fishing I can think of we utilized. We caught golden tile, yellowedge grouper, longtail seabass, a sailfish, trigger fish, mingo, mahi mahi, blackfin and yellowfin tuna. We mostly caught the tuna on jigs at night with a couple coming on live baits. My biggest yellowedge grouper to date at 35 pounds. I also caught an escolar that wound around the 50 pound mark on the scale. I got to fish with the owner of the back forty beer company. I put in a picture of him looking at the rigs. "Naked Pig Pale ale" is one his beers - I say try them all they are very good and made in Gadsden Alabama. My hats off to everyone on the Intimidator out of Orange Beach Marina.


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats on a good trip, We have done this 72 hour trip on the Intimidator a few years in a row now and Capt. Johnny sure can put you on the fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great trip and pics. Nice Yellowedge!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

What a trip, great job Scott!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice trip with some great fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnnyis a great guy! Fished /worked with him many times!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get some good table fare!!! Looks like a great trip!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow ,
some great fish, sounds like a fun trip.

long time to spend fishing, good pictures, good times...


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome grouper!


----------

